# FAS Vendor Convention



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

Well now...
What did you think of the FAS convention?????
Are you full of optimisim???:thumbup:
Do you have visions of grandeur???:jester:
Were you provided with enough information to take your company from three "iffy" employees and two broken down trucks and turn them into a fleet of 16 new trucks and hire 25 solid employees???:no:?
Or did you just hear a bunch of atta-boys and 8 hours of back slappin'?????????:whistling
Would love to hear your view/thoughts of the Great FAS Event this year!!!!!!:clap:
Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

This from latest edition of FASTalk:thumbsup:

FAS was excited to host the company’s first annual FAS Vendor Summit, which kicked off on November 1
st in Dallas. More than 1,100 REO and property preservation professionals from all over the country, representing 600 companies, converged on the "Big D" for what promised to be an educational and entertaining event. 

Not sure what I have attending in the past three years...
Anybody fill me in????
Perhaps they were Homer moments
D'OOOHHH!!!!!!!!:blink:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> This from latest edition of FASTalk:thumbsup:
> 
> FAS was excited to host the company’s first annual FAS Vendor Summit, which kicked off on November 1
> st in Dallas. More than 1,100 REO and property preservation professionals from all over the country, representing 600 companies, converged on the "Big D" for what promised to be an educational and entertaining event.
> ...


Previously we attended the FAS vendor seminars which was twice a year. This is the vendor summit. Lol.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

D'OOH!!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> D'OOH!!


There are lovers. There are friends. It's hard to tell when one begins and the other ends. Lol. 

I'd have to say 85% of my experience with FAS was great. Got in with them in 2005 when they really needed help. The market wasn't as saturated as it is now. Lately, it seems they want to pay regional type pricing.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

question is are the conferences or summits really worth spending your money on when there's no guarantee of work.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

d+jhomeservices said:


> question is are the conferences or summits really worth spending your money on when there's no guarantee of work.


These conferences are a great time to network to get work. Sell yourself, your services and so forth. Nothing in life is guaranteed to us. We have to go out and make it happen. 

Ok enough of my wannabe Tony Robbins power talk. Lol. I have always come back from these conferences with new contacts made, knowledge gained and it's always been worth it for me. I will also say I have learned a lot from CT and it hasn't costed me a dime.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

than i guess it also depends where your work is too,i know fas has gotten real slow lately and funny in 5 years ive been with them amer homes has been the client i work for mostly,now i hear their losing some or all of their work,or their just not telling us much on the matter leaving us hang like puppets.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

d+jhomeservices said:


> than i guess it also depends where your work is too,i know fas has gotten real slow lately and funny in 5 years ive been with them amer homes has been the client i work for mostly,now i hear their losing some or all of their work,or their just not telling us much on the matter leaving us hang like puppets.


AHM I believe is liquidating a huge part of their portfolio. I might be wrong. A lot of their stuff was the bad loans Citimortgage acquired when they purchased jewelers national bank and The Associates.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

i know they picked up boa but that wont help me any,without any work from ahm in my area,im pretty well finished off,guess its wait and hope for the best,wish they would tell us what states it will effect most but maybe ahm is restructuring everything


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

d+jhomeservices said:


> i know they picked up boa but that wont help me any,without any work from ahm in my area,im pretty well finished off,guess its wait and hope for the best,wish they would tell us what states it will effect most but maybe ahm is restructuring everything


they did the thing with fannie mae...it got to where it was costing us...


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

so what is the pay suppose to be in the new base program up to 30 cu yds,i thought i seen somewhere someone said 450.00 if thats the case thats cheaper then what we was getting.


----------

